# What a great jig!



## mailee (21 Mar 2010)

I have just made this after seeing a demo of one on You tube.









Rather than describe how it works I will just post this link to the video. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ6_S6lZKLI
Great little jig for half laps and saddle joints I thought. Bit expensive hence my making one.


----------



## SP (22 Mar 2010)

Wow that looks great! Thanks for the tip.

Did you find it easy to work out how to make it?

I agree it is an expensive item and the shipping costs can't be determined before placing an order.

Stephen


----------



## devonwoody (22 Mar 2010)

Certainly interested me, I have not yet studied the mechanics but I noticed there was a 2" maximum involved..
Is it possible to extend the body to create larger dimensions than this?
Mailee if you have any drawings of yours I would be pleased to get details via pm, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sportique (22 Mar 2010)

Mailee - thanks for the heads up - very interesting little jig.
I may follow your lead  

Dave


----------



## wizer (22 Mar 2010)

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/cutt ... 34625.html


----------



## Sportique (22 Mar 2010)

Wizer

thanks for the link - extraordinary how one can surf from one topic onto another and another - spent the last hour looking at these kerf jigs etc   How sick can you get :roll: 

I particularly like 9fingers/Bob solution

Dave


----------



## woodsworth (22 Mar 2010)

clicked on a few other video's from the same place and my goodness has anyone seen this thing before???

http://www.youtube.com/user/BridgeCityMike#p/u/0/J9EfzZYnYtA

The price seems way over the top but a pretty impressive tool non the less.


----------



## wizer (22 Mar 2010)

yeh the JMP is a lovely bit of kit but I've only seen one forum member buy one and he no longer posts.


----------



## mr grimsdale (23 Mar 2010)

After sleeping on it I came up with a simpler option; two spacers, one same thickness as saw kerf, the other a sample of the workpiece. You just swap them over. I'm certainly not the first person to think of this!

No need to measure or set anything.

This is a typical jig issue - yes it's ingenious, well made probably, could have brass knobs even, not cheap, but actually makes a simple job more difficult. Hmm, which other jigs spring to mind - typically; brilliant 'solutions' to things which were never a problem? :lol:


----------



## Sportique (23 Mar 2010)

Ah yes Mr Grimedale spoiling the party :roll: 

I suspect there are some workers out there that actually get their kicks from inventing/improving/making jigs - strength to their arm I say  

It would be interesting to know when a jig becomes a tool or a tool becomes a jig :? 

For example - if you make a parallel fence to attach to your router - is it a jig :? is it a tool :? 

However, thanks for the insight - a kerf piece and a sample of the workpiece - simple enuff  


OOOOps sorry - Freudian slip - that should be Grimsdale :shock: :shock: 
Dave


----------

